
The Inner Life of a Sinking Ship (2018) - the-enemy
https://iasc-culture.org/THR/THR_article_2018_Fall_Jackson.php
======
Animats
Self help books have been a thing since the advent of cheap printing. Dale
Carnegie's "How to Win Friends and Influence People" was a big thing when it
came out in 1936, and it still has a following.

~~~
kthejoker2
To be fair the first book ever printed was a self help book.

~~~
HNLurker2
To be fair philosophy is a more stronger version of self help.

------
gumby
> “Your Friday Briefing,” the header ran: “Here’s what you need to know to
> start your day.”

There's the problem right at the top of the article: the news sites want your
attention, and they want it often. How much is really so important that you
need to know it right away? They're going to put _n_ items in that message
whether there were _n_ important developments or not.

That's one of the good functions of weeklies like The Economist: they are a
low pass filter. There used to be a saying that "there's nothing as useless as
yesterday's paper". The first time I heard it I immediately thought, "well,
then was it really that important yesterday either?

~~~
drc500free
And after the _n_ articles of their own, there are the _k_ “articles” in the
chum box that make a last ditch play for your lizard brain.

